# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Earnhardt Sr's last win: 2000 Winston 500

## Authentic

This is what NASCAR racing used to be, and was, when I became a fan in the late 1990s.

Four wide at one point in the closing laps.

Dale Earnhardt Sr moves up dramatically to win this race at Talladega.

He died 28 months later at Daytona.

----------

Common (02-24-2022),Thom Paine (02-24-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

I started following Cup in the mid 80's when we finally got cable and it was on the old TNN network and ESPN.  Earnhardt was always my favorite driver because of his take-no-prisoners style.   Even though he had victory in sight many times in the Daytona 500 he didn't win it until 1998.  I remember every crew member coming out on pit road congratulating him after 20 years of failing.  One year he even hit a seagull...

----------

Common (02-24-2022)

----------


## Common

Wow over 20 yrs ago...time flies my friends

----------


## Authentic

> Wow over 20 yrs ago...time flies my friends


A tobacco company was sponsoring the series!

----------

